# Apollo's Fun Day



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

So today we went to the forest preserves where he was able to experience a wild turkey, horses, kids, adults, dogs and every smell imaginable and do some training. They have to be leashed so I put him on a 30 ft long line so he could explore. Apollo would probably do well in tracking, he enjoys keeping his nose on the ground. He did well, no barking and he pretty much ignored everything. He found a creek and right in he went After we left I decided to try him at the local dog park area where he could swim. I admit I was a little nervous because he is getting to that age, but he was slightly tired from hiking and I wanted to see how his focus on me was, because we don't go to play with other dogs, but to swim. There was a husky, that was a really good boy and lots of small dogs. He hasn't been around to many small dogs but he did great with them. After some very basic intros to get from point a to b, it was all about the swimming..he is a strong swimmer and jumped right in. He is a fun dog and checks everything out. He isn't afraid of anything and is willing to try anything. We had a great day

Wild turkey was the first encounter..


Then he found the creek and I swear it was like he was a little kid saying can I please go in?


Once in there he found the tunnel the water came from and carried his new found rock to investigate


Of course he had to check out the tunnel...


He had to smell everything..


He didn't bother the people fishing but he would have chased the line if allowed


Then he found some kids...


We were on a long line and he disappeared..I went to find him and he was looking for the very loud bull frog


Then off to swimming we went...he jumped right in


He was Air Apollo


Ending with a splash


Of course he had to check out the bushes..


And more brush...


Back in the water for him


We did this for awhile...


Then he found the agility equipment


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh, it looks like Apollo had so much fun! What a great day for him!


----------



## BoyOhBoy!! (Apr 30, 2015)

How fun!! I bet he slept well! I love how we can see the head tilt when looking for the frog 

Mom to Remi


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Great photos!! Looks like Apollo had a great day!! Loved the caption and photo "Air Apollo". He really does like to follow his nose!!


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Awww!! I just love Apollo!! Glad he's feeling all better and I loved your photos, my favorite was him asking to get in the creek.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

He is so inquisitive. I let him explore all he wanted He is pretty good about coming back and checking in with me.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

How exciting, a turkey, bullfrog and swimming! Nice photos


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

That was a great day out! Cool pics and well done!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

A great time for you both!Bet he's tuckered out !


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

dogma13 said:


> A great time for you both!Bet he's tuckered out !


You would think, right? Not really. He is outside playing and sucking up mulberries like a vacuum. I have to stop him from eating them before he gets icky poop.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks like you both had a good time.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

looks like he had a wonderful day, im sure he slept like a baby after that


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Aaaaakkk--Lisa!!!

First, it's so good to see Apollo feeling great again....

BUT--the photo with this caption: "We were on a long line and he disappeared..I went to find him and he was looking for the very loud bull frog"--where he's in a bunch of green leafy stuff... Most of that is poison ivy!!!!! 

Did he go swimming AFTER that? If not, you may want to bathe him, may want to bathe him even if he did go swimming--I've gotten poison ivy rashes before from the dogs running through it. And that's no fun!

The little rascal, it won't bother him a bit, of course!

Lovely photos, even the poison ivy is pretty, lol.

Susan


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> Aaaaakkk--Lisa!!!
> 
> First, it's so good to see Apollo feeling great again....
> 
> ...


Well of course Apollo would find poison ivy He did go swimming after and was in the water for about 1/2 hour. Hopefully we won't be seeing any rashes:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Great pictures - looks like he had a great time!


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

What a beautiful dog! Looks like he had a great time!


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Nice beautiful day for you guys. I can relax just looking at the pictures. Thanks for showing.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

That is awesome! Apollo has certainly grown into a handsome dog! Love the pics in the water! Did you go to Pratt Woods? I haven't been able to find any stationary agility courses (equipment) anywhere!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

MamaofLEO said:


> That is awesome! Apollo has certainly grown into a handsome dog! Love the pics in the water! Did you go to Pratt Woods? I haven't been able to find any stationary agility courses (equipment) anywhere!


I was at Pratt Woods first. The agility equipment is in St Charles off Commerce and Kautz Rd.


----------



## stephenbethune (Jun 27, 2015)

Hey, dog is having good fun in water .


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Love pictures!!!! He had a action filled day!!!! They are so much funuppy:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Apollos new job is to water the lawn. He moved the sprinkler throughout the yard today. I never once had to move it to a new area


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

A dog with a job!!! lol


----------



## Jake_S (Jun 27, 2015)

Very cool to see, loved that "let me go in the creek, PLEASE" look!


----------



## Tina D. (Aug 29, 2012)

BoyOhBoy!! said:


> How fun!! I bet he slept well! I love how we can see the head tilt when looking for the frog
> 
> Mom to Remi


Love it! I had to scroll back up to check out the head tilt. LOL

Apollo is beautiful, and looks like he had the time of his life!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

And then we have Midnite aka "The Referee"


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I can just hear Midnite saying Kids take turns. Apollo is a great waterer . I would hire him to move our sprinklers for our big garden but right now we really don't need to water. tell Apollo Ill get back to him when its a lot drier.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> I can just hear Midnite saying Kids take turns. Apollo is a great waterer . I would hire him to move our sprinklers for our big garden but right now we really don't need to water. tell Apollo Ill get back to him when its a lot drier.


All he requires is two treats per relocation


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

llombardo said:


> All he requires is two treats per relocation


OK we have a contract!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Ha so funny does Apollo work off the books


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Jenny720 said:


> Ha so funny does Apollo work off the books


If I can't claim him then he ain't claiming them biscuits!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> Love pictures!!!! He had a action filled day!!!! They are so much funuppy:





llombardo said:


> If I can't claim him then he ain't claiming them biscuits!!


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Got a chuckle out of Apollo and the sprinkler. I wonder if he will make a repeat performance and be the official sprinkler mover. lol 

Great job Midnight!!  There is always one that seems to take on the position of peace keeper. My Dylan was great at that. I sure miss him.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

And Robyn wants to know who said girls can't like or play football?


----------



## extatic (Jun 29, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Awesome pics! Looks like so much fun. How do you manage your time? Wow!

Question though...haven't seen any info on Smudgy(aka, George)...What happened with him? Rehomed?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

GatorBytes said:


> Awesome pics! Looks like so much fun. How do you manage your time? Wow!
> 
> Question though...haven't seen any info on Smudgy(aka, George)...What happened with him? Rehomed?


Yes. He found a wonderful home with a little girl that he adores 

I am feeling slightly overwhelmed at the moment. Redid some things in the yard that ended up being a project from you know where because of scheduling and rain. For a couple weeks I had a mud pit that was 20 by 50 ft. My house was not staying clean and it was stressing me out. We got the pool up and that should be up and running this week. The area around it should be done at the same time. The dog door goes in tomorrow. I'm just now starting to relax, I'm not a patient person and this is driving me nuts. I will never do this again with multiple dogs.Although they had tons of fun in the mud


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Is that a ball from the Patriots?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Robyn looks great. Whats your position girl?you look like you could be a running back.


----------



## richxd87 (Dec 7, 2010)

living the good life!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Robyn looks great. Whats your position girl?you look like you could be a running back.


We will go with The Boss...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

How low can you go......


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Hahahaha Nice


----------

